# The List of Awkward or unusual deaths



## Mastodon (Aug 15, 2006)

This is a list of unusual deaths  unique causes or extremely rare circumstances  recorded throughout history. The list also includes less rare, but still unusual, deaths of prominent persons.
Antiquity

* 456 BC: Aeschylus, Greek dramatist, according to legend, died when a vulture, mistaking his bald head for a stone, dropped a tortoise on it.
* 207 BC: Chrysippus, Greek stoic philosopher, is believed to have died of laughter after watching his drunken donkey eating figs.
* 121 BC: Gaius Gracchus, Roman tribune, according to the ancient Greek historian Plutarch, was executed by assassins out to receive a bounty on the weight of his head in gold. One of the co-conspirators in his murder, Septimuleius, then decapitated Gaius, scooped the brains out of his severed head, and filled the cavity of his skull with molten lead. Once the lead hardened, the head was taken to the Senate and weighed in on the scale at over seventeen pounds. Septimuleius was paid in full. [1]
* 30 BC: Cleopatra, queen of Ptolemaic Egypt, allegedly killed herself with an asp snake bite.
* 192 The Roman emperor Commodus died in an assassination plot carried out while he was bathing.
* 260: Roman emperor Valerian, after being defeated in battle and captured by the Persians was used as a footstool by their king Shapur I. After a long period of treatment and humiliation of this sort, he offered Shapur a huge ransom for his release. In reply, Shapur had molten gold poured down his throat. He then had the unfortunate Valerian skinned and his skin stuffed with straw and preserved as a trophy in the main Persian temple. Only after Persia's defeat in their last war with Rome three and a half centuries later was his skin given a cremation and burial.
* 453: Attila the Hun suffered a severe nosebleed and choked to death on his wedding night. 

Middle Ages

* 895: Álmos, the top chieftain leading Hungarian tribes towards the Carpathian basin, was executed in a horse sacrifice on the border, not allowed to enter the haven for ritual reasons - an ironic reflection of the fate of Moses, but in full accordance with the nomadic customs that called for a chieftain to be sacrificed if the tribe suffered any large-scale defeats (in this case the Pecheneg invasion).
* 1063: Eight Deer Jaguar Claw, Mixtec ruler, served as a human sacrifice.
* 1063: King Béla I of Hungary died when his tall wooden throne collapsed due to sabotage.
* 1277: Pope John XXI was killed in the collapse of his scientific laboratory.
* 1327: King Edward II of England, after being deposed and imprisoned by his Queen consort Isabella and her lover Roger Mortimer, was rumored to have been murdered by having a red-hot iron inserted into his anus.
* 1478: George Plantagenet, Duke of Clarence reportedly drowned in a barrel of Malmsey wine.
* 1490: Matthias Corvinus, the most successful king of Hungary, died after eating poisoned figs. 

Early Modern Age

* 1514: György Dózsa, leader of the Peasants' Revolt in the Kingdom of Hungary, was roasted alive on a white hot iron chair. His captured companions were forced to eat his flesh.
* 1526: King Louis II of Hungary drowned in a stream under the weight of his own plate armour while fleeing the Ottomans after the lost battle of Mohács.
* 1532: Vlad Înecatul (Vlad the Drowned), Prince of Wallachia, got severely drunk and rode his horse into the waters of the Dâmbovi&#355;a River.
* 1534: Pope Clement VII died after eating the death cap mushroom.
* 1541: George Friar, Governor of Transylvania, was assassinated but his body was not discovered in his room until half a year later, as people thought he simply retracted to some months of hermit-hood.
* 1543: Pedro de Valdivia, a dreaded conquistador, was captured by Native Americans and executed by pouring molten gold down his throat to satisfy his thirst for treasures.
* 1543: João Rodrigues Cabrilho, Portuguese explorer sailing for Spain (discoverer of California), died of gangrene in a broken leg. He broke the leg when jumping from one of his ships to attack hostile natives.
* 1559: King Henry II of France was killed during a stunt knight's jousting match, when his helmet's soft golden grille gave way to a broken lancetip which hit him through the eye.
* 1601: Tycho Brahe, Danish astronomer, was once thought to have died of a bladder infection after refusing to leave for the bathroom during a banquet for the sake of good manners. However, newer research suggests that he died of mercury poisoning.
* 1626: Francis Bacon, English philosopher, statesman, and essayist, died of possible pneumonia after purchasing a chicken and stuffing it with snow to see if cold could preserve meat. Highgate is reputedly haunted by the chicken's ghost.
* 1671: François Vatel, chef to Louis XIV committed suicide because his seafood order was late and he couldn't stand the shame of a postponed meal. His body was discovered by an aide, sent to tell him of the arrival of the fish.
* 1687: Jean-Baptiste Lully, composer, died of a gangrenous abscess after piercing his foot with a staff while he was vigorously conducting a Te Deum.
* 1692: Giles Corey, a resident of the Puritan town of Salem, Massachusetts, was "pressed" to death for not disclosing the name of a witness during the infamous witch trials. Large stones were piled on his chest until his rib cage was crushed. This incident is mentioned in Arthur Miller's play The Crucible.
* 1695: Henry Purcell, composer died of a chill after returning late from the theatre one night and finding that his wife had locked him out. It is also possible that he died of chocolate poisoning.
* 1783: James Otis, American patriot, struck and killed by lightning. 

Modern Age
19th century

* 1834: David Douglas, Scottish Botanist, who fell in a pit trap, was crushed by a bull that fell in the same pit.
* 1841: William Henry Harrison, ninth President of the United States, gave the longest inaugural address in the history of the United States in heavy snow and subsequently caught a cold. It developed into pneumonia and killed him in a month.
* 1844: United States Secretary of State Upshur and the Secretary of the Navy Gilmer along with several other dignitaries were killed when the Peacemaker, a new experimental breech-loading 12-inch naval cannon on board the USS Princeton exploded while firing a salute. The Princeton's Captain Stockton, the press and the public blamed the great naval engineer John Ericsson, who had to flee to Europe, even though the faulty cannon was a product of one of his rivals.
* 1849: Edgar Allan Poe, famous American writer and poet, was found on October 7 1849, at a Baltimore tavern in a state of delirium and wearing clothes he didn't own. He died in a Washington, D.C. hospital early the next morning, his last words being "Lord, help my poor soul." While the official cause of death was listed as "congestion of the brain", the actual cause for his death has been a matter of debate ever since. Some have thought that Poe was beaten and drugged so he could repeatedly vote, but the current prevailing theory is that he was a victim of rabies.
* 1850: Zachary Taylor, twelfth President of the United States, following ceremonies on an exceptionally hot July 4, had eaten a large quantity of iced milk and cherries. He then fell ill with acute indigestion and died five days later, after only 16 months in office. This led to speculation he might have been poisoned which in turn led to his body being exhumed in the early 1990s (the medical examination showed he was not poisoned).
* 1867: William Bullock was accidentally killed by his own invention, the web rotary press.
* 1867: John A. Roebling, civil engineer and designer of bridges died of tetanus sixteen days after his foot was crushed by a ferry while overseeing the initial construction of the Brooklyn Bridge in the East River.
* 1884: Allan Pinkerton, detective, died of gangrene resulting from having bitten his tongue after stumbling on the sidewalk.
* 1888: Charles-Valentin Alkan, composer and pianist, died when a bookcase collapsed on him when he was reaching for a copy of the Talmud from the top shelf (though the factuality of this event is disputed).
* 1898: Austrian empress Elisabeth (affectionately known as Sissi) was assassinated by a needlefile-wielding anarchist while boarding a ship. 

20th century

* 1901: William McKinley, 25th president of the United States, was assassinated while attending the Pan-American Exposition in Buffalo, New York. The assassin, Leon Czolgosz, had his right hand wrapped in a handkerchief to conceal the gun.
* 1911: Jack Daniel, founder of the famous Tennessee whiskey distillery, died of blood poisoning due to a toe injury he received after kicking his safe in anger when he could not remember its combination code.
* 1915: François Faber, Luxembourgean Tour de France winner, died in a trench on the western front of World War I. He received a telegram saying his wife had given birth to a daughter. He cheered, giving away his position, and was shot by a German sniper.
* 1916: Grigori Rasputin, Russian mystic, died of drowning while trapped under ice. Although the details of his murder are disputed, he was allegedly placed in the water through a hole in the winter ice after having been poisoned, shot multiple times in the head, lung, and liver, and bludgeoned.
* 1916 : The English satirist, novelist and wit Saki was killed in France, during World War I by a sniper's bullet, having reportedly cried "Put that damned cigarette out!" to a fellow officer in his trench (lest the glowing embers reveal their whereabouts), thus alerting the enemy to his presence.
* 1926: Barcelona's star architect Antoni Gaudi was run over by a tram. Cab drivers did not take him to hospital immediately, not recognizing the ragged figure who had no money in his pockets. Gaudi was brought to a pauper's hospital, where he died some days later.
* 1927: J.G. Parry-Thomas, a British racing driver, was decaptitated by his car's drive chain which, under duress, snapped and whipped into the cockpit. He was attempting to break his own Land speed record which he had set the previous year. Incredibly enough, despite being killed in the attempt, he succeeded in setting a new record of 171mph.
* 1927: Isadora Duncan, dancer, died of accidental strangulation and broken neck when her scarf caught on the wheel of a car in which she was a passenger. Her last words before the car drove off were -- Adieu, mes amis. Je vais à la gloire. (Farewell, my friends! I go to glory!) The scarf was made by and given to Duncan by the mother of Preston Sturgis, 20th century film writer, director, and producer.
* 1928: Alexander Bogdanov, a Russian physician, lost his life following one of his experiments, in which the blood of a student suffering from malaria and tuberculosis was given to him in a transfusion.
* 1933: Michael Malloy, a homeless man, was murdered by gassing after surviving multiple poisonings, intentional exposure, and being struck by a car. Malloy was murdered by five men in a plot to collect on life insurance policies they'd purchased.
* 1935: Baseball player Len Koenecke was bludgeoned to death with a fire extinguisher by the crew of an aircraft he had chartered, after provoking a fight with the pilot while the plane was in the air.
* 1938: Austrian author Ödön von Horvath was killed by a falling branch during a thunderstorm in Paris.
* 1940: Leon Trotsky, the Soviet revolutionary leader in exile, was assassinated with an ice axe in his Mexico home.
* 1940: Tom Mix, Actor, Western Star was killed in a minor car accident by an aluminum suitcase which dislodged from the back seat of his car and smacked him in the back of the head.
* 1941: Sherwood Anderson, writer, swallowed a toothpick at a party and then died of peritonitis.
* 1943: Lady be Good, a USAAF B-24 bomber lost its way and crash landed in the Libyan Desert. Mummified remains of its crew, who struggled for a week without water, were not found until 1960.
* 1943: Critic Alexander Woollcott suffered a fatal heart attack during a discussion on Adolf Hitler. Listeners to the broadcast noticed that Woollcott, known for his wit, seemed strangely silent during much of it.
* 1944: Inventor and chemist Thomas Midgley, Jr., accidentally strangled himself with the cord of a pulley-operated mechanical bed of his own design.
* 1945: After surviving the Second World War, composer Anton Webern was shot by an American sentry on the veranda of his son-in-law's house in Mittersill, Austria, when he had stepped outside to smoke his after-dinner cigar.
* 1953: Frank Hayes, jockey, suffered a heart attack during a horse race. The horse, Sweet Kiss, went on to finish first, making Hayes the only deceased jockey to win a race.
* 1958: Gareth Jones, actor, collapsed and died while in make-up between scenes of a live television play, Underground, at the studios of Associated British Corporation in Manchester. Director Ted Kotcheff continued the play to its conclusion, improvising around Jones's absence.
* 1960: Movie legend Clark Gable died of long term heart disease months before his son was born. Some attributed his death to exhaustion caused by involvement with his film partner Marilyn Monroe, perhaps contributing to her worsening mental condition and eventual suicide.
* 1960: Famed baritone Leonard Warren collapsed on the stage of the New York Metropolitan Opera of a massive stroke during a performance of La forza del destino.
* 1960: In the Nedelin disaster, over 100 Soviet rocket technicians and officials died when a switch was turned on unintentionally igniting the rocket. Red Army Marshal Nedelin was seated just 40 meters away overseeing launch preparations.
* 1967: A flash fire began in the pure oxygen atmosphere inside the unlaunched Apollo 1 spacecraft, killing its crew during a training exercise.
* 1967: Harold Holt, the serving Prime Minister of Australia, vanished while swimming on a beach near Melbourne. His body was never found.
* 1968: Thomas Merton, Trappist monk, author, was accidentally electrocuted to death while taking a bath.
* 1971: Jerome Irving Rodale, an American pioneer of organic farming, died of a heart attack while being interviewed on the Dick Cavett Show. When he appeared to fall asleep, Cavett quipped "Are we boring you, Mr. Rodale?".[2] The show was never broadcast.
* 1972: Leslie Harvey, guitarist of Stone the Crows was electrocuted on stage by a live microphone.
* 1973: Péter Vályi, finance minister of Hungary fell into a blast furnace on a visit to a steelworks factory at Miskolc.
* 1974: Christine Chubbuck, an American television news reporter committed suicide during a live broadcast on July 15th. At 9:38 AM, 8 minutes into her talk show, on WXLT-TV in Sarasota, Florida, she drew out a revolver and shot herself in the head.
* 1977: Tom Pryce, a Formula One driver, and a 19-year-old track marshal Jansen Van Vuuren both died at the 1977 South African Grand Prix after Van Vuuren ran across the track beyond a blind brow to attend to another car and was struck by Pryce's car. Pryce was hit in the face by the marshal's fire extinguisher and was killed instantly.
* 1978: Georgi Markov, a Bulgarian dissident, was assassinated by poisoning in London by an unknown assailant who shot him in the leg with a specially modified umbrella that fired a metal pellet with a small cavity full of ricin poison.
* 1979: Bill Stewart, an ABC News correspondent, and his interpreter were executed by a Nicaraguan National Guardsman during a checkpoint stop. The incident was captured on tape.
* 1981: A 25-year-old Dutch woman studying in Paris, Renée Hartevelt, was killed and eaten by a classmate, Issei Sagawa, when he invited her to dinner for a literary conversation. The killer was declared unfit to stand trial and extradited back to Japan, where he was released from custody within fifteen months.
* 1982: Vic Morrow, actor, was decapitated by helicopter blade during filming of Twilight Zone: The Movie and was killed instantly, along with two child actors, Myca Dinh Le and Renee Shin-Yi Chen.
* 1982: Vladimir Smirnov, an Olympic champion fencer, died of brain damage nine days after his opponent's foil snapped during a match, pierced his eyeball and entered his brain.
* 1983: Tennessee Williams died after he (possibly) choked on a bottle cap.
* 1983: Sergei Chalibashvili, a professional diver, died after a diving accident during World University Games. When he attempted a three-and-a-half reverse somersault in the tuck position, he smashed his head on the board and was knocked unconscious. He died after being in a coma for a week.
* 1983: Jessica Savitch, NBC television news anchor, and Martin Fischbein, New York Post vice-president, drowned after the car they were riding in fell into a canal, flipped over, and sank in mud, sealing the doors shut.
* 1984: Tommy Cooper, British television magician, died on stage at Her Majesty's Theatre during a live television routine. Most of the audience and viewers believed it was part of his act.
* 1984: Jon-Erik Hexum, an American television actor, died after he shot himself in the head with a prop gun during a break in filming. Whether he deliberately committed suicide or was simply unaware of the potentially deadly effects of the blank round was not determined.
* 1986: Jane Dornacker, a musician, actress and comedienne turned radio station traffic reporter, died after a helicopter owned by New York's WNBC-AM in which she was a passenger crashed into the Hudson River. The fatal crash occurred as Dornacker was delivering a traffic report, and was broadcast live on air. Her final words (to the helicopter pilot Bill Pate, who survived), "Hit the water! Hit the water! Hit the water!", were clearly heard by listeners.
* 1987: Dick Shawn, aged 63, an actor and comedian, died onstage on April 17, during a monologue about the Holocaust in San Diego, California. Due to the nature of his act, audience members were at first unaware that he had suffered a massive heart attack.
* 1987: R. Budd Dwyer, a Republican politician, committed suicide during a televised press conference. Facing a potential 55-year jail sentence for alleged involvement in a conspiracy, Dwyer shot himself in the head with a revolver.
* 1989: A Belgian teenager was killed by a crashing soviet MiG-23 fighter jet, which escaped from Poland on autopilot after the crew ejected over a false engine failure alarm.
* 1993: Brandon Lee, the son of Bruce Lee, was shot and killed by a prop .44 Magnum while filming the movie The Crow. The scene involved the firing of a full-powder blank (full charge of gunpowder, but no bullet) at Brandon's character. However, unknown to the film crew/firearms technician, a bullet was already lodged in the barrel. The gun had previously been fired with a dummy round that had had all its gunpowder removed, but its primer charge left intact in error. The firing of the 'squib' lodged the bullet inside the barrel. When the full powder blank round was later fired, the bullet already in the barrel shot out and fatally wounded Lee.
* 1996: "The Engineer" Yahya Ayyash, chief Palestinian bombmaker of Hamas and responsible for over 60 Israeli civilian casualties, was assassinated by way of a Shin Bet (Shabak) rigged mobile phone, which detonated when he answered a call.
* 1996: Richard Versalle suffered a heart attack onstage at the New York Metropolitan Opera after delivering the line "Too bad you can only live so long" during a performance of The Makropulos Case.
* 1997: Gunpei Yokoi, creator of the Game Boy, Metroid, Kid Icarus, and WonderSwan, and another man were struck by a car while they were examining the damage caused by another accident involving two cars on the side of the road. The second man suffered two broken ribs, but Yokoi was killed.
* 1998: Sani Abacha, Nigerian dictator, died at his residence in Abuja of a heart attack, rumored to have been caused by the ingestion of large quantities of the drug Viagra as a prelude to an orgy.
* 1999: Owen Hart, World Wrestling Federation or WWF (now World Wrestling Entertainment or WWE) wrestler, died when he fell 78 feet while being lowered into the ring by a cable from the stadium rafters before an upcoming match. He had been scheduled to win the WWF Intercontinental Championship that night. 

21st century

* 2001: June 1, Crown Prince Dipendra of Nepal, enraged from a dispute over his marriage arrangements (and possibly intoxicated), reportedly went on a rampage at dinner and massacred nearly the entire Royal Family, including his father the king. But in accordance with custom and tradition, Dipendra, then in a coma due to wounds sustained either from palace guards or a botched suicide attempt, became king for three days before dying on June 4. He was succeeded by his uncle, whose son mysteriously survived the massacre unscathed.
* 2001: Orchestral conductor Giuseppe Sinopoli collapsed at the podium of a heart attack while conducting an emotionally charged scene in Aida.
* 2003: David Bloom, NBC news reporter, died of a pulmonary embolism, possibly caused by blood clots in his legs from long hours cramped in a troop carrier while reporting on the invasion of Iraq.
* 2003: Brian Wells, pizza deliveryman, was killed by a time bomb which was fastened around his neck. He was apprehended by the police after robbing a bank, and claimed he had been forced to do it by three people who had put the bomb around his neck and would kill him if he refused. The bomb then exploded, killing him.
* 2003: Timothy Treadwell, an American environmentalist and self-proclaimed "eco-warrior" that had lived in the wilderness among bears for thirteen summers in a remote portion of Alaska, was killed and partially consumed by bears along with his girlfriend Amie Huguenard after they had been slated to leave due to the impending harsh fall/winter in Alaska. The critically-acclaimed documentary film Grizzly Man, directed by Werner Herzog, was released in 2005. [3]
* 2005: Kenneth Pinyan, an Enumclaw, WA. man, died of acute peritonitis after submitting to anal intercourse with a stallion. The man had done this before, though apparently this time his partner was a little too keen, and delayed several hours to visit hospital wishing to avoid official cognisance. The case may lead to the criminalization of bestiality in Washington. [4]
* 2005: Zurab Zhvania, Prime Minister of Georgia, died with a colleague of carbon monoxide poisoning due to a faulty space heater.
* 2006: Dr. Richard Root, clinical instructor at the University of Washington Medical Center, died during an expedition on the Limpopo River on the border between Zimbabwe and South Africa, when a crocodile pulled him from the dugout canoe in which he was riding.
* 2006: Michael Maas, aged 61, a window fitter from Swindon, UK, caught septicemia from a cat scratch, and died from blood poisoning. Recording a verdict of death by natural causes, the Wiltshire coroner said it would be unduly harsh to lay the blame on the cat.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2006)

I remember watching Owen Hart fall. One of the most unreal things I've ever seen.


----------



## Jason (Aug 15, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I remember watching Owen Hart fall. One of the most unreal things I've ever seen.




Yeah that was crazy.

* 2005: Kenneth Pinyan, an Enumclaw, WA. man, died of acute peritonitis after submitting to anal intercourse with a stallion. The man had done this before, though apparently this time his partner was a little too keen, and delayed several hours to visit hospital wishing to avoid official cognisance. The case may lead to the criminalization of bestiality in Washington. [4]


----------



## Steve (Aug 15, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> * 2003: Brian Wells, pizza deliveryman, was killed by a time bomb which was fastened around his neck. He was apprehended by the police after robbing a bank, and claimed he had been forced to do it by three people who had put the bomb around his neck and would kill him if he refused. The bomb then exploded, killing him.


Besides the whole exploding part....what a great idea!!


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I remember watching Owen Hart fall. One of the most unreal things I've ever seen.


I used to be a wrestling fan, and everyone would always tell me about watching Owen Hart fall... although... it was a PPV event and they never aired the footage of his fall. Unless you were there, you couldn't have possibly seen it?


The enumclaw man, I remember that last year! We all laughed our asses off! That really pissed me off, because now it may be illegal when I have sex with animals.


----------



## Scott (Aug 15, 2006)

> * 260: Roman emperor Valerian, after being defeated in battle and captured by the Persians was used as a footstool by their king Shapur I. After a long period of treatment and humiliation of this sort, he offered Shapur a huge ransom for his release. In reply, Shapur had molten gold poured down his throat. He then had the unfortunate Valerian skinned and his skin stuffed with straw and preserved as a trophy in the main Persian temple. Only after Persia's defeat in their last war with Rome three and a half centuries later was his skin given a cremation and burial.



That's fucked up


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 15, 2006)

List of People who have died in the bathroom

* Eglon, King of Moab BCE, Old Testament, killed by Ehud (stabbed in the bowels) while relieving himself in his private chamber. Judges 3:1-31 

The murder of Agamemnon, from an 1879 illustration from Stories from the Greek Tragedians by Alfred Church
Enlarge
The murder of Agamemnon, from an 1879 illustration from Stories from the Greek Tragedians by Alfred Church

* Agamemnon, distinguished hero of Greek mythology during the Trojan War, slain by his wife Clytemnestra alone in a bath, a piece of cloth or a net having first been thrown over him to prevent resistance.
* Seneca the Younger (ca. 4 BC &#8211; AD 65) committed suicide in his bath, according to Tacitus.
* Marcus Aurelius Commodus Antoninus (August 31, 161 &#8211; December 31, 192) strangled in his bath, by the wrestler Narcissus.
* Elagabalus, Emperor of Rome (203 - 222), murdered by the Praetorian Guard, along with his mother, Julia Soaemias, in the Emperor's latrine, where the pair had gone to hide
* Arius of Alexandria, founder of Arianism (256 - 336), died of a flux of his bowels, possibly as the result of poisoning
* Edmund Ironside, King of England (989 - 1016), allegedly stabbed in the bowels while using the toilet
* James I, King of Scotland (1394 - 1437), murdered while trying to flee through his bathroom into the sewers. A lady-in-waiting, Lady Catherine Douglas, attempted to keep the door closed to protect the King, but the killers smashed down the door and broke her arm.
* Uesugi Kenshin, Japanese warlord (1530 - 1578), allegedly died while sitting on the toilet
* Henry III, King of France (1551 - 1589), murdered by a monk while leaving his toilet
* Arthur Capell, 1st Earl of Essex (1631 - 1683), committed suicide in the Tower of London while sitting on the toilet
* George II, King of Great Britain and Ireland (1683 - 1760), died of an aortic dissection while using his toilet.
* Jean-Paul Marat, French Revolutionary (1743 - 1793), stabbed to death by Charlotte Corday in his bathtub
* Reginald Heber, English bishop and hymn writer (1783 - 1826), died of an apoplectic fit while in his bath
* Sir John Sparrow David Thompson, Prime Minister of Canada (1845 - 1894), died of a heart attack in the bathtub while visiting with Queen Victoria at Windsor Castle
* Mirza Ghulam Ahmad, Founder of Ahmadiyya religious movement (1835 - 1908), allegdely died of cholera in Lahore in toilet
* The victims of George Joseph Smith, the "Brides in the Bath Murderer":
o Beatrice Constance Annie, died 1912
o Alice Burnham, died 1912
o Margaret Elizabeth Lofty, died 1914 
* Lupe Vélez, Mexican actress (1908 - 1944), committed suicide with Seconal, found dead on the floor of her bathroom
* Maria Montez, Dominican actress (1912 - 1951), drowned in her bathtub after presumably suffering a heart attack
* Tod Browning, American film director (1880 - 1962), died on the floor of friends' bathroom after having had surgery for throat cancer
* Dorothy Dandridge, American actress (1922 - 1965), of an overdose of Imipramine, in the bathroom of her apartment in New York City
* Lenny Bruce, American comedian (1925 - 1966), died of a morphine overdose in the bathroom of his home in Beverly Hills, California
* Evelyn Waugh, English writer (1903 - 1966), died while sitting on the toilet
* Vivien Leigh, British actress, (1913 - 1967), of tuberculosis, found dead on the floor of her bathroom
* Charles Chaplin Jr., American actor (1925 - 1968), died of a brain embolism on the floor of his grandmother's bathroom
* Albert Dekker, American character actor, (1905 - 1968), of auto-asphyxiation in his bathtub
* Thomas Merton, American Trappist monk and author (1915 &#8211; 1968), died by being accidentally electrocuted in his bathtub in a hotel in Bangkok.
* Judy Garland, American actress and singer (1922 - 1969), died of a drug overdose in the bathroom of her London house
* Jim Morrison, American singer (1943 - 1971), died in the bathtub of his hotel in Paris, of a heart attack
* Louis Kahn, Estonian-American architect (1901 - 1974), died of a heart attack in the bathroom of Pennsylvania Station in New York City
* Elvis Presley, American singer (1935 - 1977), died of a heart attack in the bathroom of his home, Graceland, in Memphis, Tennessee
* Claude François, French singer (1939 - 1978), died of electrocution from changing a light bulb while taking a bath.
* Nancy Spungen, girlfriend of Sid Vicious (1958 - 1978), died of stab wounds to the stomach
* Richard Manuel, singer/pianist for The Band (1943 - 1986), hanged himself from a shower curtain rod in a motel room
* Walter Martin, American Evangelical minister, (1928 - 1989), died of a stroke while on the toilet.
* Jack Nance, American actor, (1943 - 1996), died of blunt force trauma to the head, two days after being involved in a brawl, found dead on the floor of his bathroom
* Don Simpson, American film producer (1943 - 1996), died of a heart attack on the toilet
* Edmond Safra, international banker (1932- 1999), died in the bathroom of his penthouse apartment in Monte Carlo, Monaco, during a fire
* Robert Pastorelli, American actor (1954 - 2004), alleged to have been found on the floor of his bathroom, of a heroin overdose
* Domino Harvey, fashion model turned bounty hunter (1969 - 2005), daughter of actor Lawrence Harvey, found dead in her bathtub from an overdose of fentanyl
* Eddie Guerrero, professional wrestler, (1967 - 2005), found dead in his hotel bathroom, while brushing his teeth, due to heart failure caused by previous years of steroid abuse.


----------



## Mykie (Aug 15, 2006)

> * 2005: Kenneth Pinyan, an Enumclaw, WA. man, died of acute peritonitis after submitting to anal intercourse with a stallion. The man had done this before, though apparently this time his partner was a little too keen, and delayed several hours to visit hospital wishing to avoid official cognisance. The case may lead to the criminalization of bestiality in Washington. [4]



"That's interspecies erotica fuck-o"


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2006)

Mykie said:


> "That's interspecies erotica fuck-o"




Clerks 2 FTW!


where do you find this stuff Mastodon?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 15, 2006)

All the wierd deaths that immediately spring to mind have already been listed...I'm sure I'll think of some more if you give me time!


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 15, 2006)

Eddie Guerroro died?


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 15, 2006)

No one else finds this morbid?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 15, 2006)

This is nothing...we once had a thread full of dead baby jokes that got deleted...

We're all going to hell...


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 15, 2006)

Still thats morbid.

Regarding hell........I'll be going to hell first. Meet you there with a drink and a joint in hand. The bedroom is to the left, down the hall. Thats where I'll be - fucking like a mad person.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 15, 2006)

Last one there's an emo!


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 15, 2006)

I'll be running down the hall whispering. That's some torture...


----------



## Your Majesty (Aug 15, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> I'll be running down the hall whispering. That's some torture...



Iam gentle unless.....


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm not.


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 15, 2006)

David said:


> Clerks 2 FTW!
> 
> 
> where do you find this stuff Mastodon?




Followed a bunch of links while looking up that Budd Dwyer guy.

Speaking of which, this lady already beat him to the punch as far as broadcasted suicides go. (Not to mention she got creative with it)


Christine Chubbuck (also named "Chris Hubbock" by some sources) (August 24, 1944 &#8211; July 15, 1974) was a Hudson, Ohio native and an American television news reporter who committed suicide during a live television broadcast.

On July 15, 1974 at 9:38 AM, 8 minutes into her talk show, Suncoast Digest, on WXLT-TV in Sarasota, Florida, she drew out a .38 caliber revolver and shot herself in the head. She died at Sarasota Memorial Hospital 14 hours later.

According to her co-workers working the day of her suicide she took the unusual step of excusing herself to write her script for the newscast. She normally opened her show with an interview and conducted an informal half hour; she never once opened her show with a newscast. She also placed under her desk a bag of puppets that she had occasionally used during a broadcast and also to entertain local children. Hidden in the bag was the revolver. Before her newscast she told the producer that she wanted them to get ready a film of a shooting that happened the weekend before and then she took her seat. After three pieces of news, she led into the shooting piece but without the film because it wouldn't run correctly. It was here that she delivered her last words:

"In keeping with Channel 40's policy of bringing you the latest in blood and guts in living color, we bring you another first, an attempted suicide."

She then shot herself. The technical director reacted quickly enough to cut the on-air video to black a split-second before she pulled the trigger. Sally Quinn, a Washington Post journalist, wrote an extensive article about Chubbuck. In it, Quinn described the suicide in graphic detail.[1] This recounting has lead to speculation about the existence of a video.

The "script" Chubbuck had written was actually the story of her own suicide attempt, detailing how she'd be taken to the hospital and declared to be in critical condition. She was the first person to ever broadcast her own suicide on live television.

Three weeks before her suicide she had asked the station's news director if she could do a news piece on suicide. After getting her pitch approved she called the local police department to discuss with an officer methods of suicide. In the interview he told her that one of the most efficient ways was to use a .38 caliber revolver and with hollow point bullets, which would disintegrate on impact, and to shoot oneself in the back of the head (which Chubbuck did) rather than in the temple. A week before her suicide she told a co-worker that she bought a gun and joked about killing herself on air.

Her mother, in an interview granted the day of the suicide, said Christine was very depressed and had few friends or romantic interests. An article in the August 4, 1974 issue of The Washington Post revealed that Chubbuck lived with her mother up until the time of her death, and was also a virgin. 


Though, she loses points for not having as good of a reason as Budd. All her reasons were lame and emo.




metalken said:


> Eddie Guerroro died?




Yeah man, I had stopped watching wrestling, then I heard it on the news and I was like, "woah no way" Then I went to the WWE website and read all about it.


----------



## Leon (Aug 15, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> No one else finds this morbid?


i might find it morbid, if i decided to actually read all that text, instead of just scrolling down to see what people said about it


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow, she actually killed herself on live TV? That's insane!


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 15, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> No one else finds this morbid?




It's morbid. But I've always had alot of curiosity regarding this type of subject. Mostly executions and torture, but suicides are cool too


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 15, 2006)

2005 - February 20th - Hunter S. Thompson, Gonzo Journalist, died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound.

I'm sure that one about the red hot poker up the ass was brought up in BlackAdder...the second series with the baby eating bishop of bath and wells. lol


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2006)

holy shit, eddie guerrero died? wohhh....


the lady killing herself on TV, that's just fucking crazy. 


Party in hell? 7/07/07?   



nitelightboy said:


> It's morbid. But I've always had alot of curiosity regarding this type of subject. *Mostly executions and torture, but suicides are cool too*


says the person who is becoming a police officer? That doesn't make me feel safe NLB!


----------



## Nats (Aug 15, 2006)

poor own hart 

that horse fucker got what he deserved


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 16, 2006)

Nats said:


> that horse fucker got what he deserved


 
Well he wasn't actually fucking the horse, the horse was fucking him.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 16, 2006)

David said:


> says the person who is becoming a police officer? That doesn't make me feel safe NLB!




Don't worry David. I'm not a good enough shot to hit you from down here. Now if I was ever up your way....


----------



## Mastodon (Aug 16, 2006)

List of famous people to commit suicides:

Alphabetical
Lists of people
By name

By belief

By nationality

By occupation

By office held

By prize won
A

* Johnny Ace, (1954), singer
* George Washington Adams, (1829), son of John Quincy Adams, jumped off a boat
* Robert Adams Jr., (1906), congressman from Pennsylvania, shot self after heavy losses in stock speculation
* Stuart Adamson, (2001), lead singer of the Scottish bands Big Country and the Skids
* Chris Adkisson a.k.a. Chris von Erich, (1991), professional wrestler
* Kerry Adkisson a.k.a Kerry von Erich, (1993), professional wrestler
* Mike Adkisson a.k.a. Mike von Erich, (1987), professional wrestler, overdosed on the tranquilizer placidyl.
* Neil Aggett, (1982), South African worker's union leader; hanged in prison, murder is suspected by some
* General Sergei Akhromeev, (1991), Soviet military commander who led an unsuccessful coup against Mikhail Gorbachev
* Leandro Alem (1896), Argentine politician, founder of the Radical Civic Union
* Prince Alfred of Edinburgh, (1899), member of the British Royal Family
* Salvador Allende, (1973), democratically elected president of Chile (elected 1970), and uncle of renowned author Isabel Allende - shot himself after he was ousted from office by the military regime of dictator Augusto Pinochet. It was later revealed that Pinochet had plans to execute Allende after the coup and Allende may have taken his own life to avoid the public disgrace.
* Jason Altom, (1998), Ph.D. student
* Jean Améry, (1978), Austrian writer
* Jack Z. Anderson, (1981), U.S. Representative from California
* Fridolin Anderwert, (1880), Swiss Federal Councilor
* Aman Andom, (1974), military ruler of Ethiopia; committed suicide to avoid his execution in an internal purge
* Pier Angeli, (1971) (on the same day that Bella Darvi also took her own life)
* Roger Angleton, (1998), brother of imprisoned Texas extortionist who admitted in his suicide note to killing his sister-in-law, socialite Doris Angleton.
* Mark Antony, (30 BC), Roman politician and general
* Marshall Applewhite, (1997), leader of the Heaven's Gate cult
* Hubert Aquin, (1977), author
* Diane Arbus, (1971), art photographer
* Reinaldo Arenas, (1990), Cuban-American artist and writer
* Nikolas Asimos, (1988), Greek rock musician
* *Edwin Armstrong, (1954), US inventor of FM radio; jumped from a 13th floor window believing FM was a failure.*
* Mohamed Atta, (2001), Arabian suicide pilot responsible for damages on 11 September 2001.
* Mohand al-Shehri (2001), Arabian suicide hijacker responsible for damages on 11 September 2001.
* Marwan al-Shehhi (2001), Arabian suicide hijacker responsible for damages on 11 September 2001. 

* George Ault (1948), American painter 

B

* Andreas Baader, (1977), leader of the German revolutionary organization RAF, founder of Baader-Meinhof gang
* Milan Babi&#263;, (2006), former leader of Republic of Serbian Krajina who pleaded guilty to war crimes
* Mary Bacon, (1991), thoroughbred race horse jockey
* Albert Ballin, (1918)
* José Manuel Balmaceda (1891), President of Chile
* Barney Barnato, (1897), South African diamond entrepreneur, jumped overboard while his ship was south of Madeira
* Isobel Barnett, (1980), British TV personality
* Diana Barrymore, (1960), US actress, writer ('Too Much, Too Soon')
* Uwe Barschel, (1987), German politician
* Carl Barth, (1853)
* Gert Bastian, (1992)
* Gameel Al-Batouti, (1999), pilot who deliberately crashed Egyptair Flight 990 into the Atlantic Ocean
* J. Clifford Baxter, (2002), Enron vice-chairman
* Thomas M. Bayne, (1894), congressman from Pennsylvania
* Scotty Beckett, (1968), child actor, Our Gang films
* Gertrude Bell, (1926), archaeologist, writer, spy and administrator known as the "Uncrowned Queen of Iraq"
* Peter Bellamy, (1991), English folk singer
* Ota Benga (1916), African Pygmy put on "display" in United States
* Walter Benjamin, (1940), German cultural theorist
* Jill Bennett, (1990), British film actress
* Pierre Bérégovoy, (1993), French Prime Minister, killed himself a month after losing a general election
* Hans Berger, (1941), German physician and inventor of electroencephalography, by hanging
* Mary Kay Bergman (1999), American voice actress
* Paul Bern, (1932), American film producer, director and writer, husband of Jean Harlow, bullet wound to the head, generally believed to be murdered by Dorothy Millette
* Alain Bernardin, (1994), founder/owner of "Le Crazy Horse Saloon" - Paris
* Ricky Berry, (1989), American NBA Basketball player (Sacramento Kings)
* John Berryman, (1972), American poet, jumped from the Washington Avenue Bridge (Minneapolis) after waving to passers-by
* Bruno Bettelheim, (1990), child psychologist
* Ward Beysen, (2005), Belgian politician
* Blossius of Cumae, Roman philosopher who led a failed revolt
* Robert Bishop, (1991), fetish artist
* Jens Bjørneboe, (1976), Norwegian author
* Clara Blandick, (1962), played Auntie Em in The Wizard of Oz
* Barcroft Boake, (1892), Australian poet, hung himself from a tree
* Ludwig Boltzmann, (1906), Austrian physicist
* Jeremy Michael Boorda, (1996), 4-star Admiral, 25th Chief of Naval Operations in the U.S. Navy
* Ricardo Bordallo, (1990), two-time Governor of Guam
* Adrian Borland, (1999), British musician
* Ernest Borneman, (1995), German sexologist
* Francesco Borromini, (1667), architect
* Georges Boulanger, (1891), French politician and general
* Tommy Boyce, (1994), with Bobby Hart, songwriter for The Monkees
* Karin Boye, (1941), Swedish author
* Charles Boyer, (1978), French actor
* Jonathan Brandis, (2003), American actor
* Frank B. Brandegee, (1924), U.S. Senator from Connecticut, died in office
* Eva Braun, (1945), mistress and then wife of Adolf Hitler
* Richard Brautigan, (1984), American writer
* Gaetano Bresci, (1901), Italian anarchist, assassin of King Umberto I (officially suicide, but he was found strangled)
* Herman Brood, (2001), Dutch musician and painter
* Barry Brown, (1978), actor and writer
* Oskar Brüsewitz, (1976)
* Brutus, (42 BC), Roman politician, assassin of Julius Caesar
* Eustace Budgell, (1737), remembered because his death was discussed in a conversation between Samuel Johnson and his friend and biographer Boswell
* Bernard Buffet, (1999), French painter ('The Crucifixion')
* Rembrandt Bugatti (1916), Italian sculptor
* Dan Burros, (1965), Jewish Neo-Nazi 

C

* Andres Caicedo, (1977), Colombian novelist
* Wallace Hume Carothers, (1937), World renowned chemist, suffered chronic depression; killed himself in a hotel in 1937.
* Don Carpenter (1995), American novelist, friend of Richard Brautigan
* Dora Carrington, (1932), artist
* Kevin Carter, (1994), award-winning South African photographer and member of the Bang-Bang Club
* Capucine, (1990), French actress
* Joseph Daniel 'Danny' Casolaro, (1991), journalist
* Adolphe Mouron Cassandre (1968), painter
* Paul Cassirer, (1926)
* Gaius Cassius Longinus, (42 BC), Roman politician, co-assassin of Julius Caesar
* Robert Stewart, Viscount Castlereagh, (1822), British politician
* Cato the younger, (46 BC), Roman republican statesman
* Ugo Cavallero, (1943), Italian Field Marshal
* Paul Celan, (1970), Romanian poet
* Valerie Chacon, (1982), wife of Bobby Chacon
* Iris Chang, (2004), Chinese-American author
* Claude Chappe, (1805), French inventor
* Thomas Chatterton, (1770), English poet
* Leslie Cheung, (2003), Hong Kong movie star and singer
* Vere Gordon Childe, (1957), Australian archaeologist and historian, jumped off Govett's Leap in the Blue Mountains
* Vern Christie, (1991), Australian businessman, General Manager of the Commonwealth Bank
* Edwin P Christy, (1862), American entertainer, founder of the Christy Minstrels
* Christine Chubbuck, (1974), US newsreader, shot herself in the head on live TV after reading the news
* Chung Mong-hun, (2003), Korean businessman, chairman of Hyundai Asan
* Diana Churchill, (1963), UK social worker, eldest daughter of Sir Winston Churchill
* Jeremiah Clarke, (1707), composer of Trumpet Voluntary, shot himself
* Cleopatra, (30 BC), Queen of Egypt
* Charmian Clift, (1969), Australian writer, wife of George Johnston; her namesake, Cleopatra's maid Charmian also committed suicide
* Robert Clive, (1774), British conqueror of India and founder of the Empire, cut throat with pen-knife
* Kurt Cobain, (1994), American musician, founder of grunge band Nirvana, shot self in head with shotgun (disputed- some believe the case should be reopened)
* Billy Collins Jr., (1984), young boxer
* Ray Combs, (1996), former host of popular American game show Family Feud
* Pamela Courson, (1974), long time girlfriend of Jim Morrison
* Adam Couture, (1973), Former french politician and popular horse collector, used bed sheets to tie himself to horse and dragged across his 30 acre property
* F. W. S. Craig, (1989), UK election expert
* Hart Crane, (1932), American poet; born on the same date as Ernest Hemingway, another American writer who committed suicide
* Darby Crash, (1980), American songwriter, singer of the Germs
* René Crevel, (1935), French writer, gassed himself
* Harry Crosby, (1929), writer, publisher
* Andrew Cunanan, (1997), killer of Gianni Versace and four others
* Will Cuppy, (1949), American writer, humorist
* Ian Curtis, (1980), English singer and songwritter (Joy Division)
* Adam Czerniakow, (1942), Warsaw Ghetto leader killed himself rather than obey Nazi orders 

D

* Dalida, (1987), French singer
* Dorothy Dandridge, (1965), American singer and actress, first black woman nominated for Academy Award as Lead Actress for "Carmen Jones" , death ruled suicide by overdose
* Monika Dannemann, (1996), Girlfriend of Jimi Hendrix
* Bella Darvi, (1971), Polish-US actress (on the same day that Pier Angeli also took her own life)
* Dazai Osamu, (1948), Japanese novelist
* Guy Debord, (1994), French philosopher, member of Situationist International
* Jeanine Deckers, (1985), Belgian religious, known as The Singing Nun
* C J De Garis, (1926), Australian financier
* Delphine Delamare, (1848), French woman, the basis for Flaubert's Madame Bovary
* Gilles Deleuze, (1995), French philosopher
* Penelope Delta, (1941), Greek author, ingested poison the same day the Germans invaded Athens
* Patrick Dewaere, (1982), French actor
* Rudolf Diesel, (1913), Inventor of the Diesel engine.
* Dioxippus, (336 BC ?), Greek pankration fighter who nakedly defeated an armored and armed soldier of Alexander the Great's... he was framed for theft and forced into suicide for his victory
* Dipendra Bir Bikram Shah Dev, (2001), young King of Nepal, committed suicide after assassinating his father, King Birendra, and other members of the royal family
* Hugo Distler, (1942), German composer, is believed to have committed suicide to avoid conscription into the German army
* Jenny Dolly, (1941), Hungarian/US entertainer, one of the Dolly Sisters
* Desmond Donnelly, (1974), British politician who fitted into none of the parties he tried
* Terence Donovan, (1996), English celebrity photographer
* Osvaldo Dorticós Torrado (1983), former president of Cuba
* Chris Doty (2006), Canadian filmmaker and playwright
* Nick Drake (1974), British singer-songwriter, overdose (possibly accidental though officially ruled a suicide) of the anti-depressant, tryptizol.
* Pierre Drieu La Rochelle (1945), French novelist
* Dr. Jonathan Drummond-Webb (2004), American heart surgeon
* Pete Duel, (1971), American actor
* K. Sello Duiker, (2005), South African author
* Isaak Dunayevsky, (1955), Soviet composer
* James Dungy, (2005), son of Indianapolis Colts head coach Tony Dungy
* Micke Dubois, (2005), Swedish comedian, hung himself
* Budd Dwyer, (1987), American politician, shot himself on live television 

E

* Jeanne Eagels, (1929), American silent film actress
* John P. East, (1986), U.S. Senator from North Carolina
* George Eastman, (1932), inventor
* Ronnie Edwards, (1994), British Great Train robber and flower seller
* Tristan Egolf, (2005), writer, musician and campaigner
* Paul Ehrenfest, (1933), Austrian physicist
* John Ellis (1932), remorseful hangman
* Empedocles, (432 BC), Greek philosopher, threw himself into Mt Etna
* Gudrun Ensslin, (1977), German criminal, member of Baader-Meinhof gang
* Peg Entwistle, (1932), US actress, the first person to jump from the letter 'H' of the Hollywood sign; step-mother of Brian Keith who also committed suicide
* Tom Evans, (1983), Bass guitarist for Badfinger 

F

* Richard Farnsworth, (2000), US actor, Oscar nominee
* Justin Fashanu, (1998), British footballer
* Rainer Werner Fassbinder, (1982), German film director (often listed as a drug overdose)
* René Favaloro, (2000), creator of the coronary artery bypass surgery
* Andrea Feldman, (1972) Actor, Warhol superstar
* Lolo Ferrari, (2000), actress, singer
* George Fiske, (1918), photographer
* Ed Flanders, (1995), US actor
* John Gould Fletcher, (1950), Pulitzer Prize winning poet
* Luca Flores, (1995), Italian pianist
* Bernard Floud, (1967), British politician
* James V Forrestal, (1949), Former U.S. Secretary of Defense who quoted Sophocles in his suicide note
* Vincent Foster, (1993), Deputy White House Counsel
* Wade Frankum, (1991), Spree shooter of Strathfield Massacre
* Sigmund Freud, (1939), founder of psychoanalysis (lethal dose of morphine)
* John Friedrich, (1991), Australian businessman and fraudster
* Mike Furber, (1973), Australian singer 

G

* Zviad Gamsakhurdia, (1993), former president of Georgia
* Ted Gärdestad, (1997), Swedish pop musician
* Dave Garroway, (1982), television host
* Romain Gary, (1980), Russian-French novelist, film director and diplomat
* Danny Gatton, (1994), American guitarist
* Michel Gauquelin, (1991), French psychologist and astrology researcher
* Mark Gertler, (1939), British artist
* Henri Giffard, (1882), French aeronautical engineer
* Charlotte Perkins Gilman, (1935), American feminist and author (Herland)
* Joseph Goebbels, (1945), German Nazi leader
* Fritha Goodey (2004), British actress
* Adam Lindsay Gordon, (1870), Australian poet ('Life is mostly froth and bubble')
* Kurt Gödel, (1978), German logician and mathematician (refused to eat any food)
* Hermann Göring, (1946), German Nazi leader
* Arshile Gorky, (1948), Armenian painter
* Eddie Graham, (1985), American professional wrestler
* Shauna Grant, (1984), American adult film actress
* Spalding Gray, (2004), American playwright. Drowned in Atlantic after jumping off Staten Island Ferry
* Richard Greene, (1983), boxing referee
* Robert von Greim, (1945), German Air Marshal
* Anton Gustafsson, (2003), Swedish singer (Anton Maiden)
* Antonio Guzmán Fernández, (1982), serving president of the Dominican Republic 

H

* Kenneth Halliwell, (1967), English writer, lover of Joe Orton whom he killed before killing himself
* Mitch Halpern, (2000), boxing referee
* Peter Ham, (1975), rock musician (Badfinger)
* Rusty Hamer, (1990), former child actor (The Danny Thomas Show)
* Lois Hamilton, (1999), actress, model, author, aviatrix
* Tony Hancock, (1968), British comedian
* Hani Hanjour, (2001), Arabian suicide pilot responsible in part for the 11 September, 2001 attacks.
* Hannibal, (182 BC), military commander
* Lewis Vernon Harcourt, (1922), British politician who killed himself after knowledge of his attempted seduction of a 12 year old boy became public
* James Harden-Hickey, (1898), US eccentric who wrote a book listing 88 poisons and 51 instruments that could be used for suicide; he chose an overdose of morphine
* Mary Hardy, (1985), Australian TV personality (found dead in the bath and was presumed to have committed suicide)
* Larry James Harper, (2001), member of the Texas 7
* Michael D. Harter , (1896), congressman from Ohio
* Brynn Hartman, (1998), wife of actor Phil Hartman whom she killed before turning the gun on herself
* Elizabeth Hartman, (1987), US actress who emulated a character in her film 'The Group' who jumped from a window
* Donny Hathaway, (1979), singer, best known for his duets with Roberta Flack
* Felix Hausdorff, (1942), mathematician. He committed suicide with his wife and sister-in-law in the concentration camp.
* Phyllis Haver, (1960), American actress of the silent film era
* Benjamin Haydon, (1846), British painter
* Jeanne Hébuterne (1898-1920), painter, partner of Modigliani
* Sadegh Hedayat, (1951), Iranian writer. He gassed himself.
* Ernest Hemingway, (1961), American novelist
* Margaux Hemingway, (1996), American actress and model; Ernest Hemingway's granddaughter
* James Leo Herlihy, (1993), US novelist ('Midnight Cowboy')
* Eric Harris, (1999) US mass murderer, famous for the Columbine High School Massacre shootings with Dylan Klebold
* John Heddle, (1989), British politician
* Willard Hershberger, (1940), Baseball player, only major league player to commit suicide during the season.
* Rudolf Hess, (1987) Nazi leader
* Paul Hester, (2005) Australian musician
* Heinrich Himmler, (1945), German SS leader
* Adolf Hitler, (1945), Nazi Germany's leader. Shot/poisoned himself in bunker.
* Abbie Hoffman, (1989), US political activist and political demonstrator
* Frederick Holliday, (1985), Cleveland, OH school board president
* Doug Hopkins, (1993), musician, founding member of rock group The Gin Blossoms. Killed himself with a .38 pistol December 5
* Elmyr de Hory, (1976), Hungarian art forger
* Robert E. Howard, (1936), "Pulp" writer of Conan the Barbarian. Shot himself in head on June 11, 1936 after learning his mother was in a permanent coma.
* Francis Hughes (1981), IRA activist starved himself.
* Hong Xiuquan, (1864), Chinese leader of the Taiping Rebellion
* Chuck Humphrey, (1998), Heaven's Gate cult member
* Michael Hutchence, (1997), Australian lead singer of rock group INXS, hanged himself in hotel room. Speculated to be autoerotic asphyxiation gone bad.
* Phyllis Hyman, (1995), singer 

I

* William Inge, (1973), US playwright (Picnic, Come Back, Little Sheba, Bus Stop, Splendor in the Grass)
* Isocrates, (338 BC), Greek rhetorician
* Wafa Idis, (2002), first Palestinian female suicide bomber
* Judas Iscariot, (1st century), according to the Bible, betrayed Jesus 

J

* Alice de Janzé, (1941), American heiress
* Vittorio Jano, (1965), automobile design engineer
* Randall Jarrell (1965), US writer and poet
* Rick Jason, (2000), US actor best known in 'Combat'
* Jiang Qing, (1991), 3rd wife of Mao Zedong, leader of the Gang of Four
* David Johnson, (1995), Episcopal Bishop of Massachusetts
* Jim Jones, (1978), reverend, leader of the "Peoples Temple" cult. Died during mass suicide that cost the lives of more than 900 in Guyana.
* Nafisa Joseph, (2004), Miss India 1997, killed herself four weeks before being married.
* Attila József, (1937), Hungarian poet
* Lee Eun Ju, (2005), South Korean Actress 

K

* Frida Kahlo, (1954), Mexican painter, unknown whether she accidentally or purposely overdosed
* Aleksei Maksimovich Kaledin, (1918), Cossack leader during the Russian Civil War
* Sarah Kane, (1999), British playwright
* Kostas Karyotakis, (1928), Greek poet, shot himself
* Yasunari Kawabata (1972), Japanese writer and Nobel Prize for Literature laureate, gassed himself.
* Ivar Kreuger, (1932) Swedish match industrialist, was found dead in a hotel room in Paris.
* Terry Kath, (1978), guitarist, Chicago (Died of an accidental self-inflicted gunshot wound. He pointed a gun to his head thinking it wasn't loaded and pulled the trigger.)
* Kawakami Bizan, (1908), Japanese novelist
* Brian Keith, (1997), American actor (Family Affair)
* Dr. David Kelly, (2003), British scientist, source of BBC story about the September Dossier
* Samuel A. Kendall, (1933), congressman from Pennsylvania, self inflicted gunshot wound in the House Office Building
* Douglas Kenney, (1980), Writer, producer, actor of National Lampoon Magazine and Animal House. Fell or was pushed off cliff in Hawaii. Composed note "These are the best days I've chosen to ignore" in hotel room.
* Preston King, (1865), senator from New York, leapt from ferryboat in New York Harbor
* Heinrich von Kleist, (1811), German dramatist and poet
* Jochen Klepper, (1942)
* Günther von Kluge, (1944), German Field Marshal
* Fletcher Knebel, (1993), US novelist ('Seven Days in May')
* William F. Knowland, (1974), former Senate Majority Leader, self inflicted gunshot
* Sándor Kocsis, (1979), Hungarian football (soccer) player, killed himself in Barcelona after diagnosis of cancer
* Arthur Koestler, (1983), journalist, novelist, political activist, and social philosopher
* Hannelore Kohl, (2001), wife of ex-chancellor of Germany Helmut Kohl
* Nestor Kombot-Naguemon (2004) diplomat and politician from the Central African Republic, jumped out of a window in Paris while serving as ambassador to France
* Prince Fumimaro Konoe, (1945), Japanese war criminal
* Alexandros Korizis, (1941), Greek prime minister
* Jerzy Kosinski, (1991), Polish-American author
* Philip Taylor Kramer, (1995), Rock musician and physicist
* Friedrich Wilhelm Krüger , (1945) Nazi official during WWII
* Friedrich Alfred Krupp, (1902), German industrialist; committed suicide when his homosexuality was revealed 

L

* Alan Ladd, (1964), U.S. film star, overdose of alcohol and pills, highly disputed for many years
* Paul Lafargue, (1911), son-in-law of Karl Marx, communist theorist and author of The Right to Be Lazy
* Robert M. La Follette, Jr., (1953), senator from Wisconsin.
* Karen Lancaume, (2005), French adult film star.
* Carole Landis, (1948), actress
* James H. Lane, (1866), senator from Kansas, general in Civil War, shot himself after being charged with financial irregularities
* Hans Langsdorff, (1939), captain of the Admiral Graf Spee
* Florence Lawrence, (1938), Hollywood's first movie Star
* George P. Lawrence, (1917), representative from Massachusetts, jumped out of building to death due to stress caused by World War I
* Katherine Lawrence, (2004), writer
* Lee Kyung Hae, (2003), South Korean activist
* Marshall Ledbetter Jr., (2003), lone man of non-violent protest within an office in Tallahassee,FL capitol building in 1991
* Victoria Lee, (1888), daughter of Emma Lee French
* Primo Levi, (1987), Italian author and Auschwitz survivor
* Meriwether Lewis, (1809), US explorer with Clark; died in mysterious circumstances, either murder or suicide
* Robert Ley, (1945), Nazi war criminal
* Vachel Lindsay, (1931), US poet
* Peter Llewelyn-Davies, (1960), UK publisher who as a boy was the inspiration for J M Barrie's Peter Pan
* Ross Lockridge, Jr., (1948}, US novelist, author of Raintree County
* Philip Loeb (1955), blacklisted American actor
* Mark Lombardi, (2000), US artist whose art described international white-collar crime networks; hanged himself in his Williamsburg, New York studio
* Jack London, (1916), US novelist (his doctor believed he had committed suicide by overdose of morphine and atropine, but his widow prevailed on a more senior doctor to ascribe the death to uremia, and had the body quickly cremated before an autopsy could be done)
* Terry Long, (2005), Former NFL player
* Hans Loritz (1946), concentration camp commandant at various times - Esterwegen, Dachau, Sachsenhausen
* Noah Lottick, (1991), Scientology follower.
* Malcolm Lowry, (1957), British writer
* Gherasim Luca, (1994), Romanian surrealist
* Lucan, (65), Roman poet
* Ron Luciano, (1995), baseball umpire
* J. Anthony Lukas, (1997), US author and journalist
* Aleksandr Mikhailovich Lyapunov, (1918), Russian mathematician, mechanician and physicist
* Roman Lyashenko, (2003), professional hockey player 

M

* Richard Manuel, (1986), singer, multi-instrumentalist, member of The Band hung himself while on tour in Florida.
* Max Malm, (2006), Swedish professional e-sport attendant. Killed himself after a loss vs the clan (Complexity)
* Kid McCoy, (1940), world champion boxer (real name: Norman Shelby)
* Billy Mackenzie, (1996), lead singer of 1980s pop group The Associates
* Gordon McMaster, (1997), British politician
* Magnentius, (353), Roman usurper
* Sándor Márai, (1989), Hungarian writer and journalist
* Harry Martinson, (1978), Swedish author
* Jan Masaryk, (1948), defenestrated Czech statesman
* Hideto Matsumoto, (1998), Japanese rock musician
* Denis Matthews, (1988), UK pianist
* Robert Maxwell, (1991), Czech-born UK newspaper magnate who, some believe, jumped overboard in the Atlantic leaving a financial disaster in his wake - the official inquest ruled it was 'accidental drowning'.
* Vladimir Mayakovsky, (1930), Russian poet; his suicide note said 'I don't recommend it for others'
* Jacques Mayol (2001), French free-diver
* Joe Meek (1967), Record producer
* Niklaus Meienberg, (1993), Swiss author
* Kitty Melrose, (1912), English actress
* Joseph Merrick, (1890), UK celebrity known as the Elephant Man; alleged to have committed suicide by allowing his massive head to obstruct his windpipe
* Charlotte Mew, (1928), English poet
* Noel Mewton-Wood, (1953), Australian pianist; drank prussic acid
* James Miller, fan man, (2003), parachutist
* Walter M. Miller, Jr., (1996), science-fiction writer
* Freddie Mills, (1965), world champion boxer
* Yukio Mishima, (1970), Japanese novelist; committed public ritual seppuku
* Walther Model, (1945), German Field Marshal
* Moses Taiwa Molelekwa, (2001), South African jazz pianist
* Jürgen W. Möllemann, (2003), German politician
* Marilyn Monroe, (1962), American actress (some suspect foul play)
* Henry de Montherlant, (1972), French writer
* Donnie Moore, (1989), relief pitcher for the California Angels
* Ted Moult, (1986), British television personality
* Renate Müller, (1937), German actress
* David Munrow, (1976), UK early music specialist, founder of the Early Music Consort
* James Murray, (1936), U.S. silent film actor, The Crowd, drowned in the Hudson River 

N

* Scott Nearing, (1983), American peace activist and practical conservationist; by self-starvation at nearly 100 years of age.
* Joachim Nielsen, (2000), Norwegian singer in the band Jokke Og Valentinerne, overdosed on heroin.
* Oskar Nedbal, (1930), Czech composer ('The Tale of the Simply Johnny'); jumped out a window on Christmas Eve
* Gérard de Nerval, (1855), French writer
* Robert Leon Nichols, (1997), Roadie with the Grateful Dead in an apparent copy of the Heaven's Gate cult suicides.
* Frank Nitti, (1943), US gangster, who shot himself rather than go to jail. Some believe Nitti was murdered. 

O

* Luis Ocaña, (1994), Spanish cyclist, Tour de France winner
* Phil Ochs, (1976), American singer, hanged himself in sister's apartment, Far Rockaway, New York.
* John O'Brien, (1994), author of Leaving Las Vegas (on which the film was based)
* Per Yngve Ohlin, (1991), vocalist for Mayhem, shot himself with a shotgun after having slashed his wrist and cut his throat
* Christina Onassis, (1988), Greek tycoon,
* Hugh O'Connor, (1995), actor
* Johnny O'Keefe, (1978), Australian rock legend known as The Wild One; drug overdose 

P

* Jan Palach, (1969), protesting Soviet crushing of the Prague Spring
* Billy Papke, (1936), world champion boxer
* Violeta Parra (1967), famous Chilean folk singer
* Jules Pascin, (1930), French-American painter
* John Patrick, (1995), US playwright and screenwriter; placed a plastic bag over his head
* Cesare Pavese, (1950), Italian poet, novelist
* Petronius Arbiter, (66), Roman satirist; opened his own veins
* Richard Piggott, (1890), author of the Piggott Forgeries.
* Pontius Pilate, (36), Roman governor and alleged judge of Jesus of Nazareth; suicide considered merely a legend
* Justin Pierce, (2000), British Actor
* H. Beam Piper, (1964), American science fiction writer
* Sylvia Plath, (1963), American poet, author and essayist
* Dana Plato, (1999), American actress
* Derrick Plourde, (2005) Musician, drummer of the Ataris, Lagwagon, Bad Astronaut, RKL and Mad Caddies shot himself on March 30th
* Stevie Plunder, (1995), Australian guitarist, The Whitlams
* Ben Pollack, (1971), Drummer and big-band leader from the mid 20s to the Swing era
* Jan Potocki, (1815), Polish aristocrat, traveler, writer; shot himself with a silver bullet
* Marc Potvin, (2006), Hockey coach, hanged himself
* Nicos Poulantzas,(1979),Greco-French Marxist political sociologist
* Felix Powell, (1942), UK song writer best known for 'Pack Up Your Troubles in Your Old Kit Bag and Smile, Smile, Smile', once described as 'the most optimistic song ever written'
* Lucien Anatole Prevost-Paradol (1870), French journalist and diplomat
* George R. Price, (1975), American population geneticist.
* Freddie Prinze, (1977), Puerto Rican American comedian and actor, best known for television show Chico and the Man, died of self inflicted gunshot wound.
* Carlos Prío Socarrás, (1977), former president of Cuba.
* Boris Pugo, (1991), serving minister of the Interior of the USSR
* Jack Purvis, (1962), American jazz trumpeter 

Q

* Richard Quine, (1989), US film director
* Robert Quine, (2004), guitar player of Richard Hell & the Voidoids 

R

* Dalia Rabikovich, (2005), Israeli poet
* Florencio Morales Ramos, (1989), Ramito, trova singer
* Kuljeet Randhawa, (2006), Indian television actress, hanging 1
* Danny Rapp, (1983), frontman for Danny & the Juniors
* David Rappaport, (1990), actor
* Matt Rasberry, (2005),
* Jan-Carl Raspe, (1977), German criminal in Baader-Meinhof gang
* Geli Raubal, (1931), niece and possibly lover of Adolf Hitler; officially committed suicide but may have been murdered
* Alfred Redl, (1913), Austrian army officer, spied for Russia
* George Reeves, (1959), US actor, played Superman on television
* David Reimer, (2004), Canadian advocate/the "John/Joan" case
* René Rivkin, (2005), Australian stockbroker and entrepreneur
* Carlos Roberto Reina, (2003), former president of Honduras
* Angel Rivero Mendez, (1930) Puerto Rican soldier for the Spanish Army, inventor
* John Robarts, (1982) former Premier of the Canadian province of Ontario, 1961 - 1971; committed suicide with shotgun
* Rachel Roberts, (1980), Welsh-born British actress
* Bill Robinzine, (1982), American basketball player
* Charles Rocket, (2005), American comedian
* Sue Rodriguez, (1994), Canadian ALS victim and advocate for Euthanasia
* Samuel Romilly, (1818), British prison reformer
* Erwin Rommel, (1944), German Field Marshal
* Iris von Roten-Meyer, (1990), artist and jurist
* Mark Rothko, (1970), Russian-American painter
* Ruan Lingyu, (1935), Chinese actress
* Irv Rubin, (2002), leader of the Jewish Defense League
* Crown Prince Rudolf of Austria, (1889), heir to the Austro-Hungarian throne
* Thomas Jefferson Rusk, (1857) U.S. senator from Texas
* Michael Ryan, (1987), mass murderer at Hungerford; shot himself as police closed in on him
* Jakub Jan Ryba, (1815), Czech composer and teacher
* Akutagawa Ryunosuke, (1927), Japanese novelist
* Johnathan Rubis, (1892), American Columnist 

S

* Emilio Salgari, (1911), Italian writer
* Albert Salmi, (1990), American actor
* Alexander Samsonov, (1914), Russian military commander
* George Sanders, (1972), English actor
* Bobby Sands (1981), IRA activist who starved himself as a result of a hunger strike
* Alberto Santos-Dumont, (1932), aviation pioneer
* Bruce Sarver , (2005), NHRA driver
* Savannah, (1994), pornographic actress
* Gia Scala, (1972), actress
* Romy Schneider, (1982), Austrian actress (officially cardiac arrest, but may have been self-induced)
* Eugen Schauman ,(1904), Finnish nationalist, assassin of the Governor-General Nikolai Ivanovich Bobrikov.
* Margie Schoedinger, (2003), Filed lawsuit against George W. Bush claiming she had been raped
* Conrad Schumann, (1998), GDR refugee
* 'Screaming Lord Sutch', (1999), UK eccentric singer and politician
* William Seabrook (1945), adventurer, travel writer
* Jean Seberg, (1979), American actress
* Edie Sedgwick, (1972), American socialite, Warhol superstar
* Seneca the Younger, (65), was ordered to commit suicide by the emperor Nero
* Anne Sexton, (1974), American poet
* Del Shannon, (1990), American singer
* H.A. Shanu, (1905), Congo reformer
* Harold Shipman, (2004), imprisoned British doctor found to have killed 250+ of his patients
* Arthur Shrewsbury, (1903), former captain of the England cricket team
* Elizabeth Siddal, (1862), Pre-Raphaelite icon
* Eli Siegel, (1978), founded Aesthetic Realism
* Varnado Simpson, (1997), Pfc jointly responsible for the My Lai Massacre
* The Singing Nun - see Jeanine Deckers
* Walter Slezak, (1983), U.S. actor
* Everett Sloane, (1965), U.S. actor, part of Orson Welles' Mercury Theater
* Elliott Smith, (2003), American musician (reported as suicide but still under investigation)
* James Leonard Brierley Smith, 1968, South African paleoanatomist
* Paul Snider, (1980), promoter, murdered Playboy Playmate Dorothy Stratten then killed himself
* Soga no Emishi, (645), stateman
* John Hanning Speke, (1864), UK explorer of Africa
* Sir Bernard Spilsbury, (1947), UK forensic pathologist who helped convict Dr. Crippen; gassed himself in an oven at his laboratory
* Serge Stavisky, (1934), Russian-French swindler
* Inger Stevens, 1970, Swedish born American film actress
* Gary Stewart, (2003), country singer
* Adalbert Stifter (1868), Austrian writer
* Rory Storm, (1972), singer of the Hurricanes (the band Ringo Starr was in before he joined the Beatles), in a pact with his mother
* David Strickland, (1999), actor 

T

* Yutaka Taniyama, (1958), Japanese mathematician
* Tawfik Abu al-Huda Baja, (1956), former prime minister of Jordan
* Sara Teasdale, (1933), American poet
* Arthur Teele Jr., (2005), former Miami city commissioner; in the lobby of the Miami Herald.
* Pyotr Tchaikovsky, (1893), Russian composer (possible suicide)
* Count Paul Teleki, (1941), Hungarian statesman
* Lou Tellegen, (1934), Dutch-born American film actor
* Luigi Tenco, (1967), Italian singer-songwriter
* Jason Thirsk, (1996), bassist for Pennywise
* Jesse B. Thomas, (1853), U.S. Senator from Illinois
* Hunter S. Thompson, (2005), American author
* Ric Throssell, (1999), Australian diplomat, writer
* Georg Tintner, (1999), Austrian-born conductor active in Canada and Australia; jumped 11 stories when he was no longer able to conduct due to illness
* James Tiptree Jr, (1987), American science fiction author, mercy-killed her terminally ill husband and then shot herself
* Ernst Toller, (1939), German writer
* Mikhail Tomsky, (1936), Russian Revolutionary
* Wolfe Tone, (1798), Irish independence leader
* John Kennedy Toole, (1969), American novelist
* Silvanus Trevail (1903) Cornish architect shot himself in the lavatory of a train.
* Marina Tsvetaeva, (1941), Russian poetess and writer
* Kurt Tucholsky, (1935), German journalist and satirist
* Alan Turing, (1954), British mathematician and computer scientist
* John Walker Turnbull, (1999), British Soldier
* Randy Turpin, (1966), British world champion boxer 

U

* Ernst Udet, (1941), German air ace and Luftwaffe inspector general
* Urmuz (1923), Romanian writer
* Gen Ushijima, (1945), Japanese military commander who lost the Battle of Okinawa 

V

* Vaishnavi, (2006), Indian actress
* Amy Vanderbilt, (1974), etiquette writer
* Woodbridge Strong Van Dyke, (1941), American film director
* George Washington Vanderbilt III, (1961), American yachtsman and a scientific explorer
* Peter Van Eyck, (1969), Dutch-UK film actor
* Vincent van Gogh, (1890), Dutch painter
* Johannes Vares, (1946), Estonian poet, doctor and politician
* Getúlio Dornelles Vargas, (1954), President of Brazil. Killed himself during impeachment trial.
* Publius Quinctilius Varus, (9), at the end of the Battle of the Teutoburg Forest
* Minnie Vautrin, (1941), American missionary who helped the Chinese during the Nanking Massacre in 1937
* Lupe Vélez, (1944), actress
* Baroness Mary Vetsera, (1889), mistress of Crown Prince Rudolph - see Mayerling
* Tudor Vianu, (1964), Romanian writer
* Sid Vicious, (1979), bass player of the Sex Pistols. Drug overdose.
* Hervé Villechaize, (1993), French actor
* Pierre-Charles Villeneuve (1806), French admiral who lost the Battle of Trafalgar 

W

* Petri Walli, (1995), Finnish rock musician
* Jeremy Michael Ward, (2003), musician in The Mars Volta
* Stephen Ward, (1963), UK osteopath who was caught up in the Profumo affair
* Peter Warlock, (1930), UK composer (also known as Philip Heseltine)
* Doodles Weaver, (1983), US comedian, member of Spike Jones' City Slickers
* Gary Webb, (2004), US investigative reporter; death ruled as suicide from two gunshots
* Otto Weininger, (1903), Austrian philosopher
* Ernst Weiß, (1940), German author
* George Weldon, (1963), UK conductor, died in South Africa
* Horace Wells, (1848), dentist who pioneered the use of anesthesia.
* Fred West, (1995), husband of convicted British killer Rosemary West. Hanged himself in prison whilst awaiting trial on the same crimes.
* James Whale, (1957), UK film director
* Samuel Whitbread, (1815), Whig politician
* Charles White Whittlesey, (1921) Medal of Honor Recipient. Famed commander of WWI's Lost Battalion
* Kenneth Williams (1988), camp comedian, UK TV personality and diarist
* Paul Williams, (1973), singer (Temptations)
* Percy Williams (1982), athlete
* Rozz Williams, (1998), Musician, "Christian Death"
* Wendy O. Williams, (1998), musician, The Plasmatics
* Greg Wilton, (2000), the only Australian Federal politician who has ever successfully attempted suicide
* Eduard Wirths (1945), military surgeon conducted research work at Auschwitz concentration camp
* Stanislaw Ignacy Witkiewicz, (1939), Polish author, novelist, painter, philosopher
* Wally Wood, (1981), cartoonist
* Virginia Woolf, (1941), British novelist
* Andrew Wood,(1990),american singer(Mother Love Bone),died of a heroin overdose 

Y

* Alfredo Yabrán, (1998), Argentine businessman
* Sergei Yesenin, (1925), poet, husband of Isadora Duncan
* Haile Yimenu, (1991), former prime minister of Ethiopia
* Gig Young, (1978), US actor 

Z

* Bernd Alois Zimmermann, (1970)
* Marion Anthony Zioncheck, (1936), congressman from Washington, jumped out of office building
* Mahmoud Zuabi, (2000), Syrian prime minister shot himself on May 21, two months after resigning over corruption charges
* Stefan and Lotte Zweig, (1942), Austrian novelist and his wife
* Szmul Zygielbojm (1943), committed suicide to protest the indifference of Allied governments in the face of the Holocaust. 

Monarchs

* Saul King of Israel (1 Sam. 31:4)
* Shang Zhou, (1046 BC), the last king of the Shang Dynasty of China
* Fusu, (210 BC), son of the First Emperor of China, Qin Shi Huang, and brother of the Second Emperor, Qin Er Shi, forced to commit suicide by a fake decree
* Qin Er Shi, (207 BC), the Second Emperor of Qin dynasty China
* Cleopatra VII of Egypt, (30 BC), last Ptolemaic Queen of Egypt
* Ludwig II of Bavaria, (1886), drowning
* Nero, (68), emperor of Rome (under duress)
* Otho, (69), Roman emperor
* Boudica, (1st century), Celtic chieftainess
* Decebal, (106), Dacian king
* Clodius Albinus, (197), Roman emperor
* Gordian I, (238), Roman emperor
* Quintillus, (270), Roman emperor
* Maximian, (310), Roman emperor
* Chongzhen, (1644), the last emperor of the Ming Dynasty of China
* Dipendra Bir Bikram Shah Deva, (2001), young King of Nepal, committed suicide after assassinating his father, King Birendra, and other members of the royal family 

*By Seppuku*

* Minamoto no Yorimasa, (1180)
* Oda Nobunaga, (1582)
* Hojo Ujimasa, (1590)
* Akou-Roushi (47 ronins), (1703)
* Yoshida Shoin, (1859)
* Takechi Hanpeita, (1865)
* Saigo Takamori, (1876), Japanese politician
* General Nogi, (1912)
* Korechika Anami, War Minister, (1945)
* Kimitake Hiraoka, better known as Yukio Mishima, (1970) 

Known afterwards

* Marshall Applewhite, (1997), Heaven's Gate cult leader who convinced his followers to kill themselves so they could board a UFO and follow Comet Hale-Bopp. They were all found dead in a San Diego area mansion.
* Eric Harris, (1999), Columbine High shooter
* Dylan Klebold, (1999), Columbine High shooter
* Elizabeth Shin, (2000), MIT student
* Brandon Vedas, (2003), overdosed while conversing with people on IRC and on webcam.
* Joel Henry Hinrichs III, (2005), detonated suicide bomb at the University of Oklahoma.


----------



## Drew (Aug 29, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> * 1692: Giles Corey, a resident of the Puritan town of Salem, Massachusetts, was "pressed" to death for not disclosing the name of a witness during the infamous witch trials. Large stones were piled on his chest until his rib cage was crushed. This incident is mentioned in Arthur Miller's play The Crucible.



Giles wins points here for arguably the best dying words I've ever heard - "More weight." 

A little morbid though, don't you think, Mastodon?


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Sep 17, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> * 1478: George Plantagenet, Duke of Clarence reportedly drowned in a barrel of Malmsey wine.


I'm suprised thats not more common


----------



## Dylan7620 (Sep 17, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> * 2003: Brian Wells, pizza deliveryman, was killed by a time bomb which was fastened around his neck. He was apprehended by the police after robbing a bank, and claimed he had been forced to do it by three people who had put the bomb around his neck and would kill him if he refused. The bomb then exploded, killing him.


i saw this on america's most wanted the day my friend quit dominos as a driver, weird thing is... now i'm a pizza driver!!


----------

